# House sitting in Lake Forrest area Need Ride advice



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

Hello All
I'll be with my family in The Lake Forrest area in a few weeks (Glen Ranch/El toro to be precise)
Anyway I'm looking to ride in the area maybe To Laguna Beach and back on some Class 1 paved off the roads, or some Class 2 Marked bike lane routes. I'm also Interested in a hammer day of training up and down the steep stuff. Im also down for a group ride if there are a few going on 14th-20th..
Thanks in advance 
Hutch


----------



## ericfoltz (Aug 8, 2008)

You can catch the Aliso Creek Bike Trail at Portola/El Toro Road and take that all the way to Alicia/Aliso Creek Road. Jump on Alicia to Crown Valley and it will take you to PCH in South Laguna.

Hammer Day: The Seven Sisters route should meet your needs. Go to geoladders .com and search "Routes" for "Seven Sisters."

Group rides from Rock n Road at the corner of Santa Margarita and Los Alisos.

You can pm me for more info. I live right down the street and ride every day.


----------



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

ericfoltz said:


> You can catch the Aliso Creek Bike Trail at Portola/El Toro Road and take that all the way to Alicia/Aliso Creek Road. Jump on Alicia to Crown Valley and it will take you to PCH in South Laguna.
> 
> Hammer Day: The Seven Sisters route should meet your needs. Go to geoladders .com and search "Routes" for "Seven Sisters."
> 
> ...


Sweet a PM is coming your way


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

You have two real good choices. You can head to up El Toro into Santiago Canyon or down Laguna Canyon to Laguna Beach. Depending on how far you want to ride, you can do anywhere from 30 to 80 miles along these routes. Newport Coast, Shady Canyon or Turtle Rock have good climbing and the back bay is great for speed. Santiago is also good for climbing as is Live Oak Canyon. You're in good spot for quite a bit. 

PM me if you want some of our routes.


----------



## ericfoltz (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Rob,

Got your pm. Didn't know I needed 10 posts to reply so just email me at ewfoltz @ yahoo.com and I'll get back to you.


----------



## rob1208lv (May 8, 2009)

PM sent to <Mando
Email sent to Eric


----------

